# Account Restrictions



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi,

For some strange reason my account seems to have restrictions on it. I registered last week

and posted a thread and even replied in it a few times and everything was fine, but now when

I try starting a thread or post in existing threads, it just doesn't let me.

I sent a message through the "Contact us" section of this website a few times since last week

but no one has got back to me.

Hope someone can sort this out.

Cheers

Edit:

If it helps, I tried posting in the "Steroid and Testosterone information" section. For some reason

I've had no problem posting in the "Ask the Boss" section.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Welcome on board - have a look at this, it will explain everything! 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the prompt reply DiggyV but I'm still a little confused. Last week I managed to post a thread

in the "Steroids and Testosterone information" section instantly and replied a few times as well.

Why all of a sudden is it that I can't post a new thread or even reply in that existing thread I created.

Being classified as a "Registered User" I'm supposed to have the "Basic Thread/Message posting privileges" as it says

in that link you directed me to mate.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Is possible that the initial thread that posted ok was released by a mod - some threads, especially threads started by new users that have attachments, links or images won't show up on the forum until a mod has approved them. This is an automated feature of the forum and part of its anti-spam software.

I suspect that when you posted the first thread a mod was online and instantly allowed the thread, whereas with the other threads no one was on at the time to allow them.

Anyway, have cleared your thread about the tren-e misprint and that should be showing up now.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Dtlv74,

Cheers for that mate. It must not of got posted as I did have images and links in that thread.

Thanks for the info guys, much appreciated.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Is possible that the initial thread that posted ok was released by a mod - some threads, especially threads started by new users that have attachments, links or images won't show up on the forum until a mod has approved them. This is an automated feature of the forum and part of its anti-spam software.
> 
> I suspect that when you posted the first thread a mod was online and instantly allowed the thread, whereas with the other threads no one was on at the time to allow them.
> 
> Anyway, have cleared your thread about the tren-e misprint and that should be showing up now.


^^^^^ beat me to it! 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I you have any further issues then let me know and I'll check your account.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

On this subject, how long does it take to be accepted into the adult lounge/ male animal? sent my requests yesterday...


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

you need to be Gold for AL I believe, but Silver for MA. Probably just in the queue for processing, but I am sure the delightful Katy will illuminate us at some point! 

cheers

Diggy


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Cheers diggy, i wasn't too sure about the adult lounge for the silver surfers...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> On this subject, how long does it take to be accepted into the adult lounge/ male animal? sent my requests yesterday...





DiggyV said:


> you need to be Gold for AL I believe, but Silver for MA. Probably just in the queue for processing, but I am sure the delightful Katy will illuminate us at some point!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Diggy


Correct, only GOLD members can access the Adult Lounge. I process the requests every few days. For more info on private forums see below:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/115434-accessing-private-forums.html

With regards to the Male Animal, that's down to Lorian...I can't have anything to do with it because I'm a girl :innocent: I'll remind him to process the requests!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

SouthPaw said:


> On this subject, how long does it take to be accepted into the adult lounge/ male animal? sent my requests yesterday...


RE Male Animal, I usually do them daily. You now have access.

L


----------

